
Is the World Ready for Floating Nuclear Power Stations? - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/nuclear/is-the-world-ready-for-floating-nuclear-power-stations
======
phillipseamore
Don't we already have plenty of those as Aircraft carriers?

